# Super winch lt2000



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a super winch lt2000 on my old atv and I went to pull the cable out of it the other day. It didn't make a sound when I hit the button. I checked all the wires to the battery and they were good. Anyone else had this problem with a winch?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If it didn"t make a sound, the contactor didn't operate. Check for 12v at your rocker switch. No 12v, look where you spliced into the factory harness. If you have 12v at the rocker, check at the contactor for the 12v coming from the rocker. You may have a broken wire. If you have 12v at the contactor, but it still doesn't operate, it's a bad contactor. Also check your ground wire from the contactor. If it's corroded where you grounded it, it will lose connection. Good luck and post back what you find.


----------

